# Pics from NERF 6



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Nerf 6 pics


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time! Wish I could have made it!!!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

This was an excellent time.

This was a stellar time. I want to thank the Nerf Crew who worked do hard on this event. All the sponsors for all the stuff they donated. All the Botls and Sotls that donated Items for all the auctions. Churchills for having the event. 

Its amazing how such a community can come together and have such a good time and raise money for such a good cause. I won some real nice door prizes and had some realy great conversations with some veteran Nerfers and some new Nerfers. What a blast.

OK .. Steve/Boston Bill when is lunch and cigars. It's all on me. Remember it doesnt get spent until we go.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome pics. Looks like everyone had a great time. Wish I could of been there. :sl


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

It was a great time. Thank you all for your hard work, Churchill's for sponsoring event, all the retailers that donated, and all the great BOTL/SOLTs that attended. Only 364 days till Nerf Herf VII. Thanks, Bruce


----------

